

JavaScript PDP-1 emulator running the original code of “Spacewar!” from 1962 - sgt
http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar/index.html

======
user24
It's not just a JS Spacewar - it's a JS PDP-1 _running_ spacewar.

~~~
sgt
Yes thanks for pointing this out - I should have been more clear in the title!

If you look at spacewar.js you'll see the actual machine code in hexadecimal,
I'd love to see this translated to PDP-1 assembly instructions, mnemonics and
operands.

Edited: JonnieCache pointed out what I'm actually looking for:
<https://gist.github.com/4258114> This is really a lot of fun, I'm seeing a
lot of exotic emulators in JS coming out recently.

~~~
lisper
More interesting-looking stuff here:

<http://spacewar.oversigma.com/sources/>

------
WalterGR
I wrote this comment for the IBM 362 submission
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902345>). Seems appropriate here.

The Computer History Museum in Mountain View spent 2 years fully restoring a
DEC PDP-1. You can go see it - I don't even think you need to pay for
admission to the museum.

During the presentation, they load _Spacewar!_ from paper tape, and two
members of the audience can battle it out.

It's pretty amazing to play one of the first graphical computer games ever, on
a computer first released 50 years ago.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacewar!#Spacewar.21_today>

------
pan69
I'd interested to see the original source code somewhere.

~~~
JonnieCache
<https://gist.github.com/4258114>

~~~
ajross
Mostly likely your PDP-1 assembly is a little rusty, so that may be hard to
read in isolation. Refresh your memory with the original manual:
[http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/dec/pdp1/F1...](http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/dec/pdp1/F15B_PDP1_Handbook_1961.pdf)

(Actually that just documents the hardware. Honestly I don't know if the
assembler that built Spacewar still survives.)

~~~
sgt
"Refresh your memory". I liked that one.

Seriously though, check the following out for the PDP-1 Macro Assembler
manual: [http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/pdf/dec/pdp1/PDP-1_Macro....](http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/pdf/dec/pdp1/PDP-1_Macro.pdf)

~~~
ajross
Right, but is the DEC assembler the one in use at MIT? My memory (mostly from
reading Hackers) is that their toolchain was a homebrew thing.

------
edstock
Just spent 15min playing it with a colleague, it's still a fun game 50 years
later.

